# Tell me what you think about my ff.



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

This is Diana. I just love her.  she is a one year old ff. she is six days fresh. Full body pic is milked out.


























Sorry about fuzzies. We need to do some more clipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She's a nice little doe


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> She's a nice little doe


Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Pretty girl!


Thanks. I know she isn't the best, but I love her.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She's actually not bad at all. Very feminine. Level topline, long rump, good rear leg angulation. Long neck, good front end assembly. Decent amount of brisket. Strong pasterns, pretty face  For her udder, I like her rear udder hight and teat placement. She could have better attatchments, a better fore udder, capacity, and medial, but really not bad at all. Bred to the right 'udder buck', she will have some great kids!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I really like her udder. Could use more extension of the fore, but overall it's very nice to me.

I like her front end assembly as well. Could use a stronger back, and a longer, more level rump. 

She's a cutie!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks guys. I agree. I hope with maturity she will do ok. I have a new buck coming to breed her to. Pretty excited about him. 













This is his dam and site. 







This is his genetic full sister.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow! That should be a great cross!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I like her so much I didn't notice she was a lamancha at first. That says a lot because well I will admit I am one of those goat people who can't get past the no ears thing.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

HerdQueen said:


> I like her so much I didn't notice she was a lamancha at first.


Same here :lol: .


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I think she is a pretty little doe! She has a nice udder too. 
What do her kid(s) look like? Just wonderin .....


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks. They are really colorful. I need to get some pictures of them. I will try today to post them. Here is her doeling. Just an idea cuz she is laying down.







This is the dam to the buck I bred her to.













She was awarded elite doe this year. Pretty excited about that.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

HerdQueen said:


> I like her so much I didn't notice she was a lamancha at first. That says a lot because well I will admit I am one of those goat people who can't get past the no ears thing.


I kinda feel the same. I am partial, but she is just so pretty to me. 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I think she has a good ff udder. I would like to see it at 3 months fresh when she is at peak. And she is really big can't imagine her size at 4.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

HerdQueen said:


> I think she has a good ff udder. I would like to see it at 3 months fresh when she is at peak. And she is really big can't imagine her size at 4.


I will try to remember to post it in three months. She is Lucky*Stars breeding so from my understanding, it takes a while for them to mature.

I am so glad you guys like her.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How much milk are you getting? Very nice doe


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Very nice doeling , very pretty ! Lots of luck with her


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Very nice doeling , very pretty ! Lots of luck with her


THank you

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

She is at 7-8lbs a day right now.

Here are her babies.














The first is the doe and the second is the buck.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW ! That is one colorful little doeling you have there !
Gorgeous  And a very flashy little buckling 
What a perfect pair of babies


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> WOW ! That is one colorful little doeling you have there !
> Gorgeous  And a very flashy little buckling
> What a perfect pair of babies


Thanks. . They are pretty bright. I didn't expect that being that their dad was just plain sundgau.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You just never know , lol.


----------

